# Energy Independence



## Rob Christopher (Oct 18, 2010)

No spam please


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Should commercial advertisers be allowed to post here?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yup,delete it,its commercial advertising IMO.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Shoot 'um.. Feed 'um to the hogs!


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow. His first post, too.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

And his last.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks, Ross.. See ya got that boot all shined up!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Thanks to all who reported the post, you guys help alot!!!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Why do people think we want to see their :spam: ? Never could figure that out.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

mightybooboo said:


> Why do people think we want to see their :spam: ? Never could figure that out.


Amen to that. I simply will not deal with ANY company unless I have made the first contact. Well I might make an exception IF I have previous heard of the company and respect their product.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

It's really nice when they doctor it up and make it look good and stuff...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Dog gone interesting thread......
I'm gonna have to think on this one over night.........

As a designer / installer of Wind & PV systems I shudder at what I see and hear about on the web . . . . .Scam artists are appearing out of the woodwork . . . .
I did not see the OP . .but the jist of it here seems like this may have been one of those.............
Never has this been more true . . .BUYER BE WARE

A properly designed/installed system with good equipment will last for years and years...

A system with "china fart" parts will 'take' you down a very short road.

my $0.03


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

I have been on other boards where commercial advertisers were allowed to post if they had ads on the board and their posts added to the thread in a positive way. Some had a lot of information. Some abused the privilege and you quickly learned to skip their posts. 

Jim


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Spam stores forever and is good if youre hungry.


----------

